# Another feral rescue



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, I just went out to get some money out of an ATM amd noticed a pigeon on the ground. I thought it was unusual, because it was getting pretty dark, so I decided to catch it. It could run pretty fast and tried to hide from me underneath parked cars, but I finally caught it. For some reason it's unable to fly. I just checked the mouth for signs of canker and couldn't see anything. The breast bone doesn't stick out either, so the bird doesn't really seem malnourished.

There are no obvious signs why it wouldn't fly - no visible wing injuries or anything. It hasn't pooped yet, right now it seems a little stressed out and is resting on my couch. Guess I'll take it to an avian vet tomorrow and we'll take it from there. I'm gonna give it some food and water shortly and see if it's gonna eat on its own.

Robert


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Robert, glad you found this little one, I doubt he would have made through the night, some cat or dog would have gotten him.
Before you start feeding hydrate him and try to keep him warm. There is certainly something wrong with him if he can't fly.
Btw, it's not a too young one, not able to fly yet, is it?

Let us know what the vet finds.

Reti


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Reti, it looks like an adult pigeon, but not very large (maybe a female). It's in a cat carrier now and doesn't seem to be interested in food or water, but maybe that's because its stressed out. I'll keep watching it and take it to a vet tomorrow.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You might try feeling the wing joints (all of them) for swelling. You'll probably have to cross-compare to get an idea if there is any. A bird with Coccidiosis will often not want to fly. That is, I've seen plenty that have presented plenty of oocysts in a fecal float that responded to anti-coccidial therapy and then started flying again as if nothing was wrong. Seems odd but there it is. Anyhow there are other things that will cause an apparently healthy bird to not want to fly and joint swelling is one of the symptoms so check that out.

By the way, I spent a month in Poland several months before Lech Walesa jumped the fence in Gdansk. I kinda' miss the lodi.

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am glad you could catch her before something else did!

Last winter I picked one up that had no sign of illness or injury, she just caught my attention because of the speed at which she was running so I followed her and was able to corner her. I never found out what was wrong, but she recovered with the usual care.

However, in the past three years two of my own pigeons were suddenly unable to fly, I wormed them and foound they had roundworms...even as little as 5 can weaken them to the point that they are grounded. They made a full recovery within days.

I hope that there is nothing serious with your new patient.

Cynthia


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Cynthia, I have a de-wormer, but it's the kind you put in drinking water and right now it's not interested in drinking. Hopefully it'll drink some in the morning.

Pidgey, I also have some coccidiosis meds, but I think I'll wait and see what the doc says tomorrow. Right now I don't want to stress the little guy too much. It seems rather nervous when I come near its cage.
So you've been to Poland about 26 years ago? You should visit again. It has really changed.

Robert


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Here is the thread on Basic Steps to saving the life of a pigeon. Please follow the instructions.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265

Once the bird is settled, you can see what its poops look like, that may be a clue if it is cocci, also check the wings joints for any swelling. Sometimes you can feel a noticeable difference between the two wings, or just a slight swelling. I have seen birds who shake when I approach I know they are stressed or nervous, but definitely something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You didn't mention the lodi. If they've given that up then there'd be no reason to visit it again. Home made flavor--every single vendor had different flavors because it WAS virtually home made. Yes, I imagine that it has changed in all this time.

Anyhow, sure this little guy is going to be nervous when you get near the cage--it doesn't know it's not for dinner yet.

Pidgey


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes Pidgey, nowadays it would be hard to find anything home-made anymore  

Anyway, I'll let you all know how the visit to the vet goes tomorrow.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Wahoo!*

I read your guestbook entry on my site, thanks!

I had a feeling you'd have another animal to rescue, hopfully this time there will be good results.


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

*Vet visit*

Hi everyone, the vet said my pigeon has some kind of an injury to its spine, which prevents it from flying. There's really not much to be done except some TLC and hopefully it will get better in time.

There's no telling whether it's gonna be able to fly again or not. I'll just have to wait and see. In a couple of weeks I'll let it out of its cage to fly around the apartment which will enable me to evaluate its flying abilities. In the meantime I'll deworm it and give it some ACV and probiotics. It's drinking and eating now, so that's good. BTW, the vet didn't even charge me anything, because he liked the fact that I help wild birds.

Robert


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Robert,

Sorry to hear about your new rescue's condition, it's most kind of you and your vet to care for the wild birds. I'm so glad to hear that he is working w/you on your rescues and not charging, that is really wonderful news. 

If this new rescue is unreleasable, perhaps your PMV pigeon will have some companionship? Thanks again for looking out for the ferals and the other wild birds in your area.

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, poor bird. How did the vet determine he has spinal injury.

Anyways, I am glad he is in yoiur hands and has the best of care.
Good luck with htis little one, I hope he gains his flying abilities soon.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Robert,


Injurys to their Spine or nervous system, from blunt trauma or other causes, can take quite a few weeks, to quite a few months to resolve...

Good diet, occsions of direct outdoor Sunshine, tranquility and comfort, excercise, but which does not ask too much of them too soon...are the best regimen...


Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that's interesting. I guess that I was under the impression that most spinal injuries that affected motor control tended to affect the bulk of said motor control below the injury. Therefore, if you lose control of your arms and hands, then leg control was a goner as well. I can see damage to a nerve channel out from the spine to one wing or the other... does this bird ever move or stretch one or both wings? They don't just hang limp, do they?

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

The piece of spine that is missing from Ballsy's spine, is in the general area between the wings, I'd have to actually feel for it and line it up to give a better
location description. Be that as it may, she does fly, and there is no apparent twitching in the wings the way there is in the legs. Now, since I knew her before the injury, I can pretty safely say, that this leg twitching is most likely due to her spinal injury.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, fp, take a look at the neural illustration (Figure 28.4) on page 727 of AVIAN MEDICINE. I'd like to think that if a person wants to read that chapter that it might tell a little more as to which nerve does what. You might find it interesting, anyhow.

Pidgey


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, I haven't seen it move its wings, but they certainly don't hang limp. However, the vet said the major problem is the tail - the bird is unable to move it. The feet are fine, it can run pretty fast. I'm glad that at least it's not some kind of a life-threatening disease. Hopefully, it's gonna get better in time. Looks like I'll need another big cage


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Could affect some of the pigeon's flying skills, guess it will boil down to waiting and seeing. Sometimes it just takes time and some r&r. Here's a post on the tail:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=120984&postcount=5

Hope things go well for the pijie.
How's the PMV pijie coming along, Robert?

fp


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi fp, my PMV pigeon is doing great. He still has some symptoms (occasional stargazing), but otherwise he's just fine. I'm gonna have to let him out of his cage one of these days to test his flying skills around the apartment, but I don't think he's releaseable. He adjusted quite well to cage life though and has a great appetite.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

golab said:


> Well, I haven't seen it move its wings, but they certainly don't hang limp. However, the vet said the major problem is the tail - the bird is unable to move it. The feet are fine, it can run pretty fast. I'm glad that at least it's not some kind of a life-threatening disease. Hopefully, it's gonna get better in time. Looks like I'll need another big cage


I've had more than one pigeon fly effectively without a tail (feathers all gone) including Unie, my blind bird. If the wings are actually paralyzed, then I think you could hold the bird and pull a wing outward with no resistance and then the bird wouldn't be able to actively pull the wing back--if it came back at all it would be due to its natural rest position and that wouldn't be real enthusiastic (no real strength). Give that a (gentle)try on both sides.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've seen ferals w/out tails who are able to fly, the comments I made were more in keeping w/degrees of maneuverability as opposed to no flying capabilities at all. I do know that as a general rule here, folks are advised to keep a rescue until the tail feathers have grown back in when missing so that the pigeon has more of a chance to escape from predators. I'm thinking that Robert will have to evaluate that once the bird has had a chance to recuperate for a while, as these things do tend to take some time. Ballsy has a bit of a rotation in her wings that creates a gap in both wings, so while she flies, and has some ambulatory abilities, I don't think of her as releasable.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And I totally agree. Besides, Ballsy is too lovable to release. Pierpont and her husband could do just fine "out there" but I'd sure hate not hearing her complaining every time I get too near.

My questions about this particular case stem from a bit of incredulity that the vet's diagnosis was paralysis. I can doggone sure imagine that a bird's taken a whumpin' and just doesn't feel like flying until some healin's done but I've never seen anyone with paralyzed arms from a spinal injury that could walk just fine. That doesn't mean it couldn't happen, it just means that I've never heard or seen such a thing. It just makes me really wonder if that's the root of it or if there's something else wrong.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Ummm, I generally find them all lovable, but I'd prefer to release Ballsy and love her from afar. I'm a bit maxed here, but I'd can't refuse her especially because of the conditions that I rescued her under.

I thought the vet used the term injury, which might just mean bruising/sprain. I have seen them not feel like flying when the tail region seemed pretty uncontrollable for want of a better word, simply unable to control the movement in that region.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, I guess I extrapolated from that and went to the usual consequence of injury to the spine per se. Maybe the deal is that the vet suspected an injury near the spine where the nerves branch outward to the wings. I wonder what the indications of injury are? Golab, is there a wound or bruising? Anything that the vet pointed out? X-Ray?

Pidgey


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Pidgey, the vet said there was no wound, just bruising on the back. He didn't take an x-ray though. I let the bird out of the cage today and it can flap its wings, but after a few seconds it just gives up trying to get airborne. All I can do now is just wait and see if it improves.

Robert


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, that sounds like you're juuuuuuuust fine. I wouldn't worry at all (about whether or not he'll heal from that, anyway) if you see that behavior.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

If he can flap his wings that is great news. I believe he was just badly bruised and need some time to heal.


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

*She's been released!!!*

Hello again everyone! Well, after couple of weeks my pigeon has recuperated quite nicely. I let her fly around the apartment (I'm guessing it was a female because of her small size) and her flying skills were just fine.

She really looked like she wanted out, so this morning I went to the largest park in the city, where there is a big flock of pigeons and released her there. She immediately took off and flew to the roof of a building (picture 1, she's just barely visible there).

Couple of minutes later she flew down and joined the other birds for some seed and treats. 

It was a bittersweet moment for me, because I became quite attached to her (I'm sure many of you can relate), but in the end, I felt it was best to just let her go. I hope she'll live a long and happy life.

Thanks once again for all your help

Robert


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Here's a couple more pics. In picture 4 she's the one in the middle.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Robert, great job, well done! What a lovely park to be able to release her in. I know when you saw her fly to the top of the building, that you knew that she'd do well and you'd made the right decision. 

fp


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a happy ending and a good, healthy looking bird. Congratulations. I'm sure she/he will be VERY happy............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert, I'm very happy for you and the pigeon. The park you released her in must be really something with all the different birds. Is that a peacock hen in the picture?


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Maggie, yes that's a peacock hen. There are a lot of peacocks and ducks there. I also saw some European blackbirds and two woodpigeons building a nest in a tree  

That park was recommended to me by my vet as the best place to release the pigeon, because it's a bird sanctuary and any non-avian predators are immediately trapped and removed by the authorities. And of course there's no traffic, so no danger of my pijie being hit by a car. Food shouldn't be a problem either, because many people feed the peacocks and the ducks, so the pijies always get some too.

Robert

P.S. I can post some more pics of the peacocks if you guys want


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, please, we want...more pictures of all of 'em, including peacocks!  

I wondered about the area. One doesn't find such a "bird assortment" just anywhere!

What a wonderful place to release! Thanks so much for her update!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert, I would love to see more pictures. Your camera (or, maybe I should say you) takes some really good ones.


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Maggie, but it's probably my camera that deserves more credit than me LOL. Anyway, here's first 3 pics.


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

And here's 3 more. The pictures of greenfinches were taken last winter at my bird feeder.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert, they are just wonderful. The peacocks have to be the most beautiful bird there is - after a pigeon, of course. I don't believe we have the pretty little greenfinches over here.

Thank you so much. I really enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

You're welcome  

Yes, the greenfinches are native to Europe. They're very agressive litle birds, though. There wer constant fights at the feeder during the winter. But as soon as it got warm, the greenfinches disappeared and house sparrows took over the feeder


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Robert,

I'm glad everything turned out so well for you and your pigeon. It certainly looks like you've released him in a wonderful place...wish we had more places like that around here.

I enjoyed looking at all your pictures...such a nice variety of birds. But, I have to say, I really enjoyed picture 3 of the peacock...what a beautiful, breathtaking bird.

Thanks
Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics.
I am so glad your pigeon was released in such a great place.

Wishe we had something like that here.

Reti


----------



## golab (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, glad you enjoyed the pictures. Yes, peacocks are just gorgeous (but so are pigeons)  

Robert


----------

